# My Birthday Birds



## kaktuzjakk (Mar 25, 2013)

For my 49th birthday today, my family have given me a pair of rainbow lorikeets.

so here are some photos of my new Rainbow Lorie's.
I think that they are beautiful looking birds with all the colours that they have...







so hopefully this time next year I can post that I have been able too breed them successfully.

cheers everyone,
Mark

my 49th post on my 49th birthday


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your stunningly beautiful pair and :birthday:, Mark!
I wish you the best of luck with them.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you, what a great present you have been given.


----------



## trefto (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mark, and congrats on your new Rainbows, they will be lots of fun.


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mark  they are such lovely birds


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

:birthday:Happy Birthday Markarty2:, such a beautiful gift!!, have lots of fun with them..have you named them yet?


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Mark. What a lovely present! More photos, please.


----------

